# Signature Competition/SOTW 12 (Week Ending December 12, 2008)



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

*Signature Competition/SOTW 13 (Week Ending December 12, 2008)*

SOTW 1 (Aug. 8, 2008) Winner: *T.B.*
SOTW 2 (Aug. 15, 2008) Winner: *T.B.*
SOTW 3 (Aug. 22, 2008) WInner: *NikosCC*
SOTW 4 (Sept. 12, 2008) Winner: *Kryonicle*
SOTW 5 (Sept. 19, 2008) Winner: *Composure*
SOTW 6 (Sept. 26, 2008) Winner: *Plazzman*
SOTW 7 (Oct. 3, 2008) Winner: *Chuck8807*
SOTW 8 (Oct. 10, 2008) Winner: *Steph05050*
SOTW 9 (Oct. 17, 2008) Winner: *NikosCC*
SOTW 10 (Oct. 24, 2008) Winner: *NikosCC*
SOTW 11 (Nov. 10, 2008) Winner: *KryOnicle*
SOTW 12 (Nov. 24, 2008) Winner: *MJB23*
----------



Here we go with our 13th Edition of the SOTW GFX competition. Registration begins............NOW.

Once we have 8 (since I doubt we can get 10) people set to go, entries can be submitted.

*DO NOT SUBMIT* any work before then, or I'll delete your post.

Each competition thread will be created every Sunday night or early Monday morning, with the contest ending on Friday of the same week, with voting taking place on the weekend (Saturday and Sunday only). This edition will run until Dec. 12th, and the voting will be up the 13th and 14th. Then, a new thread will be up, so on & so forth for each week. Simple enough.


----------


Competition Guidelines:

Participants: *8*
Theme: *Free Form*
Size: *MAXIMUM 450 x 250*
User Insignia: *Not Required*
Due Date: *12/12/08 at 3:00 pm EST*



----------


So, go ahead and register. Once we're filled up, entries can be submitted.

Earn your right to have your art work displayed with the rest of the Great GFX Champions.!

Good Luck To Everyone!

P.S. Make SURE to put a description with your banner so everyone will be on point.


----------
*Prizes:*

The winner receives 5000 credits.

----------


Participants:

1. *MJB23*
2. *Toxic*
3. Scottysullivan
4. *Steph05050*
5. *Yoda*
6. D.P.
7. 
8. 
9.
10.

*Reminder:* Sign up now and the contest will begin on December 12th. Gives you plenty of time for a really nice piece.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

me please


----------



## scottysullivan (Sep 23, 2008)

i'm in


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

fasho....im in


----------



## yoda (Oct 20, 2008)

I'll give this a shot.


----------



## scottysullivan (Sep 23, 2008)

Is this still happening and if so is the due in date friday??


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Yes and yes.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

This is SOTW 13 man MJB won last week or was that not official?


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

NikosCC said:


> This is SOTW 13 man MJB won last week or was that not official?


That one was official. 

I didn't count ToeZup contest as 12 but now that I think about it I should have. I'll change the title around and add Toxic to the list of winners in the list in the original post.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Kronycle won halloween one which was 11.
Toez up was not SOTW.. it was more his own thing so this is 13.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Wow I had it all screwed up. Thanks for the fix Nikos.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Nah u were ok just one name off not a problem bud..


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm in


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Here's mine, I just did one up quick, Im working nights this week and getting switched over is kicking my ass.


----------



## yoda (Oct 20, 2008)

Here's mine:


----------



## scottysullivan (Sep 23, 2008)

Arianny good choice!

Here's mine:


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

i did Christmas ornaments lol...not much it may seem but its very clear and i felt festive so yeah ive been trying use tutorials to help me use the pen tool and all the other shape tools...i like the blue one the best and the lil gold ornaments tops


----------



## BhamKiD (Aug 20, 2008)

yoda said:


> Here's mine:


very impressive. i know who im voting for..well, until plazz does one.


----------



## yoda (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks guys, I wasn't too sure about the red and yellow colour scheme there actually. I always have a difficult time voting on here, there are a ton of talented graphic makers.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Heres mine guys:


----------



## scottysullivan (Sep 23, 2008)

Nice work guys... when's voting up??


----------

